# The Strange Adventures of H.P. Lovecraft



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The film rights to Image Comics' book "The Strange Adventures of H.P. Lovecraft" have been picked up by Universal and Imagine Entertainment. Word is that Ron Howard is attached to direct.

Read on for the details.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10032


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, I'm just starting on a book of Lovecraft stories.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the film ends up like his stories, it will definitely be on the macabre side.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I watched a video of "The Necronomicon," a Creepshow-type vignette compilation with a tie-in theme of Lovecraft going to the Arkham library to look at the Necronomicon. I thought the movie itself was mediocre but the prosthetic and costume job on Jeffrey "Reanimator" Combs was incredible. He looked like Lovecraft walked right out of a photograph.


----------

